# [MOD/TOOL] FlashBack - Flashable Backups



## smokin1337 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a simple tool that will make a flashable backup of your apps.

It only backs up the apps no data, yet. There are alot of ways to do this but this one actually makes a flashable zip file and puts it on you sdcard.

Just flash FlashBack-Installer.zip and open up terminal and type

su

Then type

apps

Run the backup (It takes a minute before it starts going)

Then flash your new rom or whatever and right after flash FlashBack.zip to restore your apps.

Saves alot of time for people who do alot of flashing like me. And this should work with most devices if not all of them. It uses busybox to mount the drives in the updater-script files.

I will be adding more to this so post any ideas or feedback you have.

*Download:*
http://dev-host.org/5zlncdwjssr8/FlashBack-Installer.zip


----------



## Seanzle (Nov 2, 2011)

This is awesome bro

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## fergie716 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is great thank you

IDK if it'll work for Nexus S or Nexus S 4G user's because of our mount points, but here they are in case anyone needed it

When flashing anything to /data/app/ I've been using this in my updater-script, but I have a NS4G.


```
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/by-name/userdata", "/data");<br />
ui_print("Installing...");<br />
package_extract_dir("data", "/data");<br />
set_perm_recursive(1000, 1000, 0771, 0644, "/data/app");<br />
unmount("/data");
```
Thanks again! Really great, makes restoring apps that much faster


----------



## Seanzle (Nov 2, 2011)

Seriously it's awesome. We need to spread the news!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomberry (Jun 20, 2011)

Does this work with safestrap?


----------

